# Question about LED strip light



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if the light that comes with this combo is compatible with an ac110? It comes with two led lights that clip onto the back top inside of the tank. It seems like they might get in the way. I am not sure if they are even waterproof but it seems like thy must be.

I am interested in setting up a 55gal tank and this seems like a good deal at $179.99 for the tank stand and lights.

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/supplies/a ... gid=300065


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't see any reference to where the LED lights clip onto the back top inside of the tank so I can't comment. I assumed from the description it had the light above the canopy.


----------



## madryan (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi there...

Just bought this setup. The lights clip fairly securely to to the frame of the tank and are really unobtrusive. They're also totally waterproof. They're not nearly as bright as something like my Finnex Planted + or the Current USA Satellite I have on a nano tank but they're kinda cool in that you could conceivably use them to view the fish without blasting the tank with your plant rated light for more hours than you should. I doubt these would promote excessive algae growth.

Getting back into Cichlids after a few years of not having room for a bigger tank so this 60g setup will be it.


----------



## Findabayr (Jan 6, 2021)

does anyone know where I can buy multi purpose led light?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Huecodoc (Mar 3, 2019)

Findabayr said:


> does anyone know where I can buy multi purpose led light?


I am posting a separate question but a bit more specific, maybe like yours. Please look for that separate new thread.


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

Try plant grow lights on Amazon or Ebay. See your other post.


----------



## nathanieltyler90 (Mar 16, 2021)

Your local fish or hobby store should have it too.


----------

